# Stevens Bikes!



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got the Stevens Advent in the Shop last week and the bike was a pleasure to work with right out of the box. Frame Packaging was extensive. The Detail was impressive. The tolerances on everything were so perfect that the instalation of the headset, BB, brakes, seatpost, wheels, hanger, ....... was textbook. Rival, Thomson, American Classic 420 Aero's brought this bike in at 16.46lbs. The base build with Rival, Fulcrum 7's and FSA lists for $2500. 

I road 150 miles on this bike the first weekend and absolutely loved it.
The initial ride was "hey this bike is very comfortable" (road absorbing) and very stable (tracked straight and solid). The stiffness was there but hiding in the shadows. As the group picked up speed i found myself spinning effortlessly and holding the line. 
The hills came up next and i put some power to the pedal and all of a sudden the bike takes off from under me and the bike feels like it is propelling forward. Do I dare get out of the saddle? Ofcourse!!! Dancing out of the saddle pulling up on every stroke sends more power to the rear. This bike is HOT!
We hit the descent and the the stability & agility of the bike rails the corners and begged for more, I on the other hand start hitting my brakes (just a habit over 40 mph).
The braking is also impressive as the frame stays solid to a stop. 
This Bike screams German Technology.

If you are in NJ the Getaway Cycle Center in Bloomingdale has a 56cm for demo.


----------

